# Strange order confirmation message



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I made a purchase of a Ruth Rendell Kindle book on the Amazon website and this is the confirmation screen:-









As you can see it says in very large letters in the middle "You own Audible narration for this Kindle book". But I don't. I have the option to buy it cheaper on Audible because I have the Kindle version but I haven't taken that option. I haven't bought it previously on Audible either - it's not in my library there.

I honestly don't know if that message is always there for every Kindle book purchase, I've never noticed it before at least. So what exactly does it mean?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've seen that now and then .... I think sometimes audible comes automatically with the kindle edition, usually if it's a KU title. I admit, though, that I don't pay a lot of attention because I don't really 'do' audible -- though I have an account, I think.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I've seen that now and then .... I think sometimes audible comes automatically with the kindle edition, usually if it's a KU title. I admit, though, that I don't pay a lot of attention because I don't really 'do' audible -- though I have an account, I think.


Yes, that's true, sometimes if you borrow through KU you can get the option to buy the Audible book cheaper and sometimes even get it for free. If it's free it's added automatically to your Audible library if you have an account. If you get it for free it's only a borrow and leaves your Audible library when you return the KU book. If you pay for the Audible book, even at a cheaper rate, you keep the Audible book, even when you return the KU book.

That's not the case here. I bought the book for 99p and had the option to buy the Audible book for £4.49 (I've never seen them offered for free with a purchased Kindle book, only those in KU). I didn't choose to buy the Audible version. The book is nowhere in my Audible library, so I haven't bought it previously either.

I'm going to pay more attention the next time I buy a Kindle book and see if that message appears again.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Weird. 

Probably crossed electrons somewhere on Amazon.

As long as they didn't CHARGE you anything for something you don't now have, I wouldn't worry too much.


----------

